# Necessity is the mother of invention and I NEED help



## sMACkaddict (Jun 27, 2012)

OK, so after a rough start to my first grow, I'm nearing the end of flowering and everything is back on track.  My plants are pretty small due to classic nooby pH problems, but I be able to pull an oz off them at least...
Onto the issue, it turns out I have to go back home for 2 weeks for family stuff.  I was just gonna harvest early, the day before I leave, and leave the stuff to dry.  I had a thought tho, if I just water them well right before I leave, can I just leave them to dry out in their pots with out hanging them or anything?  That way they can develop a little more before they dry out...  I wasn't going to leave the lights on or anything, just a fan.
whadda people think?

thanks
sMACk


----------



## Lesso (Jun 27, 2012)

How close are they to harvest?  How early will they be? Also how often have you been needing to water in a two week period..you can figure out how many watering you will be missing


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 27, 2012)

well they are starting week 5 of flowering, they are bagseed so I do not know for sure how long they will go.  I also do not have a 30x microscope to check trichromes.  But I am leaving the day after they finish 6 weeks of flowering.  They take a watering every 4 to 6 days.  I will be missing 2 to 3 waterings.

Does this plan have any merit?  The plant won't like suck everything out of the buds while its drying out or something will it?  Will the plant get too wilty?  should I trim it before I leave?

Maybe I could do half and half with the plants, half normal chopped and hung and half left out to dry


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 27, 2012)

Man thats tough.
I think I would rather pull them then leave them to dry in the pot itself.
When they dry out in the pot, it makes the herb taste weird,imo.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 27, 2012)

hmm ok

Thanks lesso and NCH for helping me make a tough decision...  I am so pissed about having to leave during the last weeks of flowering.  I can't wait to get back and get the next grow goin!

I also need to slow the drying a bit, because if I chop em before I leave then thats 2 weeks of drying which is definitely gonna be too much.  Should I put them in a bigger or smaller room than the one they grew in to slow drying?


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 27, 2012)

It may be possable to stack some of those water absorbing cubes on top of the soil after your last watering, (Full of water of course) and it might last until you return, as the soil will suck the water from the cubes as it needs it, but I would not bet all of my plants on it. Maybe try it with one plant, and if it works you will have a plant that is alot closer to finish than the rest. JMO


----------



## Lesso (Jun 27, 2012)

Have you considered a self watering system....Google wick watering system.  Basically it wicks water into your medium from a larger Rez...might just keep them alive.  Worst case scenario it doesn't work and you have dried bud when you get back.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 27, 2012)

Go buy those self waterin water glass globes yu can stick in soil and the soil will absorb as its needed might just buy yual the time yu need friend. Wish yual well.

BWD


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 27, 2012)

What about light?  For a reason that isnt worth explaining my ballast is 220v and I dont have a 220v timer... So I do my lights manually, not that bad seeing as I have to close the closet doors at that point anyways...  So if Im not around I can't do lights...


sMACk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 27, 2012)

How soon are you leaving?  Maybe we can come up with some watering plan for you.  I'm afraid plants that early into flowering would be a great disappointment.  I also do not believe that allowing them to dry in their pots a good idea either.


----------



## Lesso (Jun 27, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> How soon are you leaving?  Maybe we can come up with some watering plan for you.  I'm afraid plants that early into flowering would be a great disappointment.  I also do not believe that allowing them to dry in their pots a good idea either.


Does not make for good smoke, plus all your work up until now would be for nothing.  IMO either get a self watering system AND a timer or chop them down.  If you were to figure out the watering part they would then have to sit in the dark for two weeks...not growing. You can't leave the light on for 24 hours because They are prob way too far along to be put back into veg.  Tough situation.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 27, 2012)

I got 2 weeks to figure this out.. Im leaning towards Lesso's plan but Hemp Goddess I like your attitude... How do I deal with the lighting issue?  Come tothink of it, i have like 5 40w cfls they are all cool tho except 1 warm... I could get them onto the 120v timer I have....  I dont lnow if its nearly enough lumens... Its 8 plants in a 4x2 space

Sharpenin my axe...

sMACk


----------



## Lesso (Jun 27, 2012)

sMACkaddict said:
			
		

> I got 2 weeks to figure this out.. Im leaning towards Lesso's plan but Hemp Goddess I like your attitude... How do I deal with the lighting issue?  Come tothink of it, i have like 5 40w cfls they are all cool tho except 1 warm... I could get them onto the 120v timer I have....  I dont lnow if its nearly enough lumens... Its 8 plants in a 4x2 space
> 
> Sharpenin my axe...
> 
> sMACk


Those cfls on a timer are better than chopping I would say...just get the watering down.  You are right about the lack of lumens, my hypothesis....the growth would be slow for those two weeks and prob a week after resulting in a diminished yeild but you would be able to finish your plants when you get back...might as well end up with a finished product I think.  All conjecture btw as I have never had to leave grow for that long, just going on gathered knowledge.  Take it for what its worth...Goddess?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 27, 2012)

my mom uses those aqua globes for her house plants how well u think they will work for mj?

hxxp://www.amazon.com/Aqua-Globes-AG011706-Watering-2-Pack/dp/B000FHAJ90

...its not ideal but witht he time restraints, next day shipping, and their fairly cheap...might be a solution worth looking into

EDIT: i must of missed ur most recent post, 2 weeks to figure it out...thats plenty of time to come up with a self watering system

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

how many plants do you have?

how much water do you give them at a time?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 27, 2012)

A friend bought me several of the aqua globes for house plant.  IMO, they do not hold enough water to really be effective for anything, but especially mj.  

I'm with lesso on the fluoros.  I would go with those and a timer.  Their demand for water will be less under the fluoros.  your yield will be affected some, but not nearly as much as chopping too early.  

Now let's all put our heads together and come up with a safe, effective watering system....Let me put my thinking cap on....your grow anywhere near a bathroom?


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 27, 2012)

ok, IF you're willing to make the investment...

1 - 160gph water pump 12$
1 - 25' 1/2" tubing 11$
1 - 240v single outlet mechanical timer 18$
9 - 1/2" barb T connectors .35$ x 9 = 4$(about)
1 - 30 gal plastic tote (reservoir) or anything u can find around the house big enough to use as a reservoir 14$
1 - 24/7 digital timer 33$

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

- take your tote, drill a hole in the side about 2 -3" below the top. make the hole big enough to run the water pump power cord through. 
- place water pump in tote and feed power cord through hole
- cut, and attach a  piece of 1/2" tubing to water pump. cut the piece as long as needed.
- insert 1 T connector to the other end
- run the rest of the 1/2" tubing so that it reaches each plant. then back to pump
- attach both ends of the tubing to each of the remaining ends of the T connector. this will create a closed loop.
- now, at each plant site cut the 1/2" tubing and place a t connector.
- use zip ties, string, w/e u have so that each t connector stays where you need it
- cut a 3-6" piece of 1/2" tubing to place on each of the remaining open ends of the T connectors at the plant sites.
- plug the pump into the 24/7 timer and set the timer to turn on for however long u need it to every 7 days 

---------------------------------------------------------------
water pump:

160 gph / 60mins = 2.65 gpm / 8 plants = .3 gpm/per plant...so 1 gallon of water for every 3 mins the pump is running for each plant.(close estimate)

so if you give each plant 1 gallon everytime you water. set the timer to run for 3 mins every thursday

--------------------------------------------------------------

reservoir:

water that sits for too long exposed to light will grow algea. so you must place the lid on the reservoir and cover it with a blanket or w/e you have laying around so that light can NOt penetrate the tote

-----------------------------------------------------------------

i've attached a pic i drew to give you an idea of what i'm trying to explain...and i know i know i got skillz with microsoft paint.  lol

i'm pretty sure i covered all my bases

EDIT: i added the 240v timer so that you can run your 220v lights on a timer and not have to use the cfl's

total investment, just under 100$


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 27, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for your input errbody, let me read through your post shortbus, its gonna take me a bit, just smoked... 
I really appreciate it hemp goddess, shortbus and lesso!

I am sorta near but not really near a batroom, out and in a window


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 28, 2012)

OK, so I have the water pump already from a cloning setup I was building...  I live in a moderately underdeveloped area and its a little hard to get some things like a 220v timer.  Im gonna try to get that but if not I will have to go with the cfls... will the plants even dry out?  I would have no idea how long to set the watering timer for.
definitely looks like you got all the bases covered!  and you got crazy paint skillz

sMACk


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

There is a couple ways you could set up a watering system, could make it gravity fed that will stop feeding once the soil's wet enough, I was just watching a self water setup that didn't run with a pump or anything, Just gravity fed, kinda like the aqua globe, just a 20gal tote, 1/2in line, connectors, little odds and ends.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2012)

I would be a little concerned trusting the drips to only drip the required amount and the timer working correctly while connected to 30 gallons of water.  I also do not believe that a 24/7 timer can be programmed to only run 3 minutes once a week.   

How many plants do you have going and how large are they?  Can we get some pics of your grow?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 28, 2012)

Ill put some pics up in a couple hours... Just got back in bed after sayin good morning to the ladies. I have a timer that will let me do 3 mins a week or whatever other time frame, actually I have to specify which day of the week so it could only be on thursdays for example, not every 6th day... OK fallin ssleeeopppp


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jun 28, 2012)

it said minute-by-minute accuracy, only the digital version though.  says you can program a week's light schedule. i haven't been able to find a FULL description as to all that it can do, but im still looking

pdf of the instructions booklet: hxxp://www.zilla-rules.com/assets/003/9534.pdf

im actually pretty impressed with how much this timer can do for only 30$


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 28, 2012)

haha what timer?? I also don't have access to normal stores and shipping something here is out of the question...

here are some pics... i think my ladies are really stunted so BE NICE!  hah thanks for all the continuing help!

sMACk

I know theres only 7 plants in the pic and I said 8 (for you smartasses out there)... one of them hermied and bit so it got sent outside as punishment.  Im deciding whether or not to allow it back, I would think not tho...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2012)

Put them in a bathtub or shower.  Hang your fluoros over the top.  Set up a drip system.  I don't trust drip systems to not drip too much (I have used them alot), hence the tub or shower.  A small fan blowing on them should keep them cool.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 29, 2012)

the bathtub is just for drainage right?  Should I be using the faucet for the drip system?  There is a problem with that also, the water here is very alkaline and full of **** so I haven't been able to use it for watering.

Goddess, is a drip system like what shortbus was describinng or somehting else?  Also the bathtub(only bathtub/shower in the house), is on a wall with a huge window.  The window has reflective material on it so you cant see in, but light still gets through.  Wont that effect the plants light cycle?  
Maybe the runoff in the grow room will help add to the humidity here, its very dry... 

sMACk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2012)

The bathtub is for drainage and because those damn drip emitters never work like they are supposed to.

Fill something (tote, cooler, etc) with good water, use a pump, and set up a drip like shortbus mentioned.  It is fairly easy to find something to temporarily block light from a window...that is probably the least of your worries.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 30, 2012)

ok, sounds good, I'm going to do it and i'll post a picture once its setup in a week or so.

Thanks again Hemp goddess, shortbus and lesso

I appreciate it!

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jul 2, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> ok, IF you're willing to make the investment...
> - take your tote, drill a hole in the side about 2 -3" below the top. make the hole big enough to run the water pump power cord through.
> - place water pump in tote and feed power cord through hole



I need to feed the pump power cable and the water line through the hole, or holes as they will be more air/light tight that way, right?

thanks

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm already stateside, here are some pics of the setup as I left it... Im really nervous about what its gonna look like when I get back.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't get what you did---what is the red pipe and the white fittings?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jul 13, 2012)

i did what short bus said, the red pipe is a hose and the white fittings are T connectors


----------



## Capone (Jul 16, 2012)

foil might do more harm than good bro. more light would help. good luck


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jul 16, 2012)

Yea im gonna paint the walls white instead, thought the foil would be better dull side out, but i think it mostly just contributed to the heat problem. Im workin on getting a 1000w dimmable ballast. 

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Aug 6, 2012)

Well, I got back yesteryday and everything went better than I could expect considering the circumstances.  The circumstances being that I ended up being gone for almost 4 weeks instead of 2.  Everything that could go wrong with trying to fly back home did go wrong... we lost our passports, and once we got new ones it took 5 trips to the airport to actually be able to fly home.  We took our dog with us and that meant finding a flight that wouldnt connect through a city that had temps over 85.  Well most of the US is going through a god damn heat wave which made that a little difficult.  FInally after getting her classified as a support animal we were able to take her on a United flight and get the hell out of there.  Finally I think weve made it and my bag shows up at the airport shredded... whatever, thats not the important stuff.  
Ill let the pictures speak for themselves... I tried smoking a little of the more dry stuff and I dndt get high at all which makes me nervous.  I know you should dyr and cure it, but I should be getting a little high off it, right?  I am quick drying a small portion in the oven to test as well.  The rest of it got either jarred and put in the cupboard or is on a rack in a cool dark area awaiting jarring.

first pic is the best one I took of how they looked when I found them.. I now wish I had focused a little more, but it was an emotional moment.. ha

second is another crap photo that is a close up of some of the more dried out bud I trimmed

third is all the stuff that is seems like it needs a little more drying before curing

Almost forgot a picture of my luggage just for kicks...
sMACk


----------



## Iams (Aug 6, 2012)

Welcome home! Sorry about the luggage and travel issues. Let us know the rest of your curing and smoke report. It would be good to record for, even if, for posterity sake. Any chance on trich colors if any?

Glad yall and the doggie made it home safe.

Iams.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks!  you a big dog person or is your name and avatar iams for another reason?  Feels like a stupid question now that i typed it.... ha

I will definitely report back on how the curing goes...

Could anyone enlighten me to the diff in potency when quick drying bud via the oven?  I smoked some I dried in the oven for about 20 mins at as low as mine will go(no degrees on the dial, just 1, 2, 3.. etc) and got a lil buzz on, but not anything worth smoking really at all.  Is that a good indicator of what I have in store when this shizz is cured?

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Aug 6, 2012)

Iams said:
			
		

> Any chance on trich colors if any?



Do you wanna see a close up pic of some trichs or are you asking if there was a change in colors?

sMACk


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Aug 6, 2012)

ive noticed a big difference myself with quick drying even very low in an oven. 
keep hope, atleast youre getting something off it either way anyway.
congrats on the harvest 

i think he wanted a pic of the trics to see how mature they were when they stopped growing... maybe.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Aug 6, 2012)

good to hear about the difference...  I htink I can oblige that request..

sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Aug 9, 2012)

Still workin on the trich pics...  THough there is some other good news.  I moved the drying stuff into jars and didnt have enough space so I decided to relocate the remaining bud to my grinder.  Smoked and actually got high! WOO HOO!  not crazy high but  mellow and clean.  I was just worried I was gonna end up with nothing smokable.  I think the stuff I pulled before was from a more dried out plant which I imagine might effect thc and whatever else levels.
gettin geared up for the next round...
sMACk


----------



## sMACkaddict (Sep 10, 2012)

OK, sorry this took so long, I hope its still a little interesting to smoeone... hah
I took some pics, tried to get a clear trich pic, didnt work out too well combining my little loupe with my iphone.  
This bud has been air dried to 65%ish and has been jar curing a la Hick's method

sMACk


----------

